# Mortise and tendon joint made with router?



## L Town Graphics (May 24, 2012)

Is it possible and if so could you explain how you made or make yours? I'm thinking table router for the tendon and straight or spiral bit for the mortise. Can both be done on the table? As always thanks in advance


----------



## L Town Graphics (May 24, 2012)

For those spell checking my post what I meant to write was mortise and tenon joint. So now that we're all on the same page with proper grammar and spelling has anyone made these joints using a router or router table?


----------



## Quillman (Aug 16, 2010)

Tenons with hand router.
Mortices also with hand router & fixturing.


----------



## bcfunburst (Jan 14, 2012)

*Mortise & Tenon on Router Table*

I have done quite a few mortise and Tenons on my Veritas RT with Triton TR1000A Router. I use a straight bit or a spiral bit depending on the stock I'm working. The Mortise is done with a bit the same size as you need for a finished pocket/mortise. I use a fence and scribe the start line and finish line on the fence. (I have replaceable wood facings on the fence).
For the Tenons, I use a sled and fence set up to cut away the exsess to shape the tenons. The joints for the box in the following photo were done with this method. These just happen to be through-tenons.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Me Too that's why I got the fixture below,makes it quick a easy.. 

JessEm Zip Slot Mortise Mill - YouTube

===


----------



## Rolf Maxa (Feb 8, 2005)

What's the best way to create tenons on the ends of long 7' boards?


----------



## Bigjet747 (Mar 9, 2011)

Do I I understand correctly that you teach the making of this jig and it's use? If so would yo pass on more information regarding the class thinks


----------



## Quillman (Aug 16, 2010)

"Do I I understand correctly that you teach the making of this jig and it's use? If so would yo pass on more information regarding the class thinks"
**************
To whom is this addressed?


----------



## MAFoElffen (Jun 8, 2012)

Quillman said:


> "Do I I understand correctly that you teach the making of this jig and it's use? If so would yo pass on more information regarding the class thinks"
> **************
> To whom is this addressed?


Pat- 

The second photo you posted had a narrative saying that that person taught clases on How To Do mortise and tenons. I think that's where the confusion lies.

Thought about this. I do these a few different ways. I think me still doing "different" ways instead of one, ends up being based on what mood I'm in and the pieces of work that need to be joined. I've posted as such a few times here in more detail.

Mortise and tenons are easy to me. (For me, I really have tedious adventures with dovetails!!!) I think people make this joining technique more mysterious than it really ends up being. You make a peg to go into a hole (you created). There's a lot of info out there, that probably describe the process in more detail and in ways that more people from different levels of skill and experience than I could (I'm not a writer), so instead of recreating the wheel, I thought I'd share a few of the bookmarks I've saved on this:

/----------------------/
All About Mortise-and-Tenon Joints
All About Mortise-and-Tenon Joints - Fine Woodworking Article

Woodsmith Plans Mortise and Tenon
http://www.woodsmithshop.com/download/110/110-mortisetenon.pdf

How to Cut Tenons on the Tablesaw with a Dado Set.
How to Cut Tenons on the Tablesaw with a Dado Set - Fine Woodworking Article

How to Cut Tenons by Hand
How to Cut Tenons by Hand - Fine Woodworking Article

Tenoning Jigs ---
Tenoning Jigs - Fine Woodworking PDF Cover Page

Mortise and Tenon Joints Made Easy
Mortise & Tenon Tips - NewWoodworker.com LLC

********************
- Table Saw (Tenons)
====================
-- Woodworking - How to Cut Tenons on a Dado Cross Cut Sled - Easy Work Safe Methods
Woodworking - How to Cut Tenons on a Dado Cross Cut Sled - Easy Work Safe Methods - YouTube

-- Double-Blade Tablesaw Tenoning
Double-Blade Tablesaw Tenoning - Fine Woodworking PDF Cover Page

-- Shopmade Tenon Jig
Shopmade Tenon Jig - Fine Woodworking Tip

-- Shop-Made Tablesaw Tenoning Jig
Tenon method: Stay with the tablesaw, but add a shop-made jig

-- A Slick Tenoning Jig
A Slick Tenoning Jig - Fine Woodworking Article

-- 13 TENON JIG PLANS FOR TABLE SAW TENONING
13 Tenon Jig Plans for Table Saw Tenoning |


- Plunge Router
==============
-- HOW TO CUT MORTISE-AND-TENON JOINTS
How To Cut Mortise-and-Tenon Joints : How-To : DIY Network

-- A Tool for Perfect Mortises
A Tool for Perfect Mortises


- Router Table
==============
-- Tenons on the Router Table
Tenons on the Router Table - YouTube

-- Creating a Stub Tenon on the Router Table
Creating a Stub Tenon on the Router Table | Woodsmith Tips

-- Mortising on a Router Table
Mortising on a Router Table | Article | Woodworking
/-------------------------------------------/

*** Even easier to do is a Loose Tenon Joint- 

Prep. Make a template to use a plunge router with a bushing for a fixed length predetermined mortise. Create some long tenons on your router table with a tenoning jig... (could also use Festool's metric loose tenon stock) Trim each off the end with a miter saw. Make lots. 

Project time. Cut the stock as if you were going to make a butt joint. Use your template to cut a mortise in both opposing sides. (or do it on a router table) Use one of the loose tenons made or bought previously to go inside them both, just like a dowel would.

More-
Loose Tenon Joinery: A budget alternative to the Festool Domino
http://thecraftsmanspath.com/2007/09/25/loose-tenon-joinery-budget-alternative-festool-domino/


----------

